# Pink Baby Blanket for Neighbours Baby Due in June



## nitnurse

Here is a couple photos of the baby blanket I just finished for my neighbour who is expecting a little girl at end of June. I have yet to sew in the ends and I could block it but I kind of like the texture of the knitted borders on the squares. I have about 3 balls of this yarn left over and am thinking maybe make little hat and bootees to go with. She is having her baby shower in mid June, so I hope she likes this.


----------



## JanetLove2Knit

It looks lovely. I think it will be perfect after the ends are woven in. It does not need blocking. I am not a fan of blocking.


----------



## Sjlegrandma

Oh yes, that is so pretty.


----------



## runflyski

Your neighbor will love this. I really like the pattern. Great job!


----------



## LucyinCanada

Very nice! It is a perfect baby gift.


----------



## maggiex4

Is gorgeous! Of course she’s going to love it.


----------



## dodin

It is gorgeous! Make the booties and the hat to go with it. It is a beautiful gift.


----------



## Nanamel14

Very beautiful, do you have a pattern you can share please?


----------



## nitchik

Gorgeous! No, don't block it, it's perfect!


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear

Beautiful. I wouldn't block it as I think it would flatten the pattern.


----------



## k1p1granny

It’s beautiful. I love it as is.


----------



## Swedenme

It's lovely , such a pretty colour


----------



## retiredwoman

very pretty


----------



## Hilary4

Beautifully done, I agree with blocking for a professional finish, but not aggressively.


----------



## MaryCarter

I also like it unblocked.


----------



## vreinholde

Very beautiful!!! What is final size if your baby blanket ?


----------



## nitnurse

Nanamel14 said:


> Very beautiful, do you have a pattern you can share please?


It was a free pattern I got from here. See link. If you have problems getting the link then I can cut and paste information as I copied it also into a word document just in case.

https://lifestyle.howstuffworks.com/crafts/knitting/free-knitting-patterns-for-baby-blankets2.htm


----------



## nitnurse

vreinholde said:


> Very beautiful!!! What is final size if your baby blanket ?


see link

https://lifestyle.howstuffworks.com/crafts/knitting/free-knitting-patterns-for-baby-blankets2.htm


----------



## YarnCreations

I love the texture as it is, I wouldn't block, especially as your work is so neat.


----------



## BobzMum

It's beautiful


----------



## nitnurse

YarnCreations said:


> I love the texture as it is, I wouldn't block, especially as your work is so neat.


Thank you. It does look like square edges, not crooked or anything so I think I will sew in ends and leave as it is. I have already seen a cute baby hat which is actually knit as a rectangle and then sew up two edges and knit a tie for the top to make it sort of like a little pixie hat. It is in k3 p3 rib with a little cuff. I can knit in the round and make one but I just think this one looks cute and different. Here is link. I am visiting another KP'er on Friday and taking knitting along, so this will be easy to knit and chat at the same time. 
http://gina-michele.com/2015/04/easist-baby-hat-ever-knitting-pattern-html.html


----------



## Katsch

Very nice baby blanket.


----------



## Jillyrich

nice job


----------



## amudaus

Beautiful work! Perfect pattern and colour. Myself I would not block it looks great as it is. :sm02: :sm24:


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Neat!


----------



## luree

Beautiful pattern.


----------



## Wee Brenda

Love it


----------



## YNotCrochet

It's beautiful and perfect.


----------



## ria4crochet

Wow! Your neighbour is a very lucky lady. She’s going to love that.


----------



## knitnanny

Beautifully done!


----------



## LEE1313

Love it as it is.
And maybe a hat. So few use booties any more


----------



## la7deonce

I absolutely love it.


----------



## Naneast

Lovely blanket. :sm24:


----------



## Neeterbug

I'm certain that your neighbor will love your baby blanket. A very nice pattern.


----------



## luvrcats

The blanket is gorgeous!


----------



## Glenlady

Don't block it, it's beautiful as it is, your neighbour will love it.


----------



## amma59

nitnurse said:


> Here is a couple photos of the baby blanket I just finished for my neighbour who is expecting a little girl at end of June. I have yet to sew in the ends and I could block it but I kind of like the texture of the knitted borders on the squares. I have about 3 balls of this yarn left over and am thinking maybe make little hat and bootees to go with. She is having her baby shower in mid June, so I hope she likes this.


She will love it..A hat and booties would certainly complete the set.
We are anxiously awaiting the arrival of our first great grandchild in September and i would love to know if you could share this pattern please.Thank you.


----------



## Pocahontas

One of my favorite patterns for baby blanket....love it in pink. Lovely knitting.


----------



## Nanamel14

nitnurse said:


> It was a free pattern I got from here. See link. If you have problems getting the link then I can cut and paste information as I copied it also into a word document just in case.
> 
> https://lifestyle.howstuffworks.com/crafts/knitting/free-knitting-patterns-for-baby-blankets2.htm


Thank you kindly, have saved in my bookmarks ☺


----------



## CrystalP

I LOVE that.
If your neighbor doesn't like it.....lol.
I love simple patterns with maximum effect.


----------



## grandmatimestwo

Very pretty blanket!


----------



## dogyarns

This is a beautiful little blanket!


----------



## mcmanusp

Beautiful blanket! I also would not block it.


----------



## hotdochhi

So delicate and pretty!


----------



## chicky721

Beautiful, I'm sure she will love it. ????


----------



## betty boivin

Pretty as is!


----------



## GrammieGail

Beautiful job. HUGS...G&G


----------



## alwaysknitting

love it!


----------



## Mitch

Beautiful!


----------



## Jean K

She will love it. No need to block. Perfectly knit!


----------



## simplyelizabeth

Pretty blanket!


----------



## Nancy F

That' a very pretty blanket.


----------



## JeanneE

Such a sweet blanket--I would leave it as is.


----------



## CindyAM

Very pretty blanket.


----------



## crafterwantabe

Love it....


----------



## The Reader

Really pretty! What is the name of the pattern, please.


----------



## Colour wheel

Beautiful.


----------



## Metrogal

One of my favorite patterns. No, I wouldn't block it.


----------



## knitnut1939

Lovely


----------



## cbjllinda

very nice!


----------



## missro007

The blanket is so pretty!! I love the stitch pattern & it's beautiful as it is


----------



## JeanneW

So nice!


----------



## Rowesmary

Nice in every way.


----------



## joybells57

Beautiful


----------



## christiliz

Pretty blanket! Lovely gift for your friend's new baby.


----------



## nitcronut

Your knitting is wonderful. I love all basket weave patterns and yours is great.
It should be the hit of the shower.
I agree not blocking it, it will so change the look of your blanket.


----------



## Angelina Camille

Very nice


----------



## Linda Haworth

Very pretty and well done. I wouldn’ block it as it looks great just the way it is. Can you share a name of the pattern? I have a friend expecting in August, think I could get one done by then? Thanks for sharing your beautiful work.

Linda


----------



## CHinNWOH

It is a lovely baby blanket, excellent work and that is a very nice pattern. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Ms Sue P

She will love it. It is beautiful.


----------



## Crazy about knitting

Simple yet beautiful


----------



## TheresaMary

It’s just lovely. I have never had blocking “flatten” an item; without exception, it has improved everything I’ve made. Having said that ... trust yourself on this. (I’ve dreaded blocking things, but then been so glad I did.)


----------



## dunnville89

How could she not like it? It is beautiful and I agree, I like the dimension of the pattern and wouldn't block it.


----------



## alexdoc

Love it unblocked. Pattern please.


----------



## 5th Angel

Good job on your baby blanket. I really like the color. I knit the same blanket about 6 months ago and found it a very relaxing knit.


----------



## yona

Lovely blanket. I wouldn't block it.


----------



## Cilscreations

Very nice. And guess what--you can personalize it with duplicate stitches to embroider the baby's name or flowers in the stockinette stitch blocks.


----------



## LakeHouseKnits

Really pretty blanket and the hat and booties you mention would be perfect for fall.


----------



## Sealcookie

Very nice.


----------



## Susan Marie

Love it the way it is. A hat would be a great addition.


----------



## Ladyj960

Lovely, nice work.


----------



## knitteerli

Beautiful just as it is!


----------



## knityknot

Very pretty


----------



## jeannie2954

I agree with you I also like the texture and the color on my monitor is a perfect pink.


----------



## Nanna Cheryl

Beautiful blanket, really love the shade of pink you chose


----------



## maryanneg

This is a lovely, classic style - well done! I made one for a friend's baby 45 years ago! I wouldn't block it either.


----------



## chrisk

I think she'll love it!


----------



## katzeh

It’s beautiful as is! I would not block!


----------



## Capva

Love this pattern in pink, have not seen it in that color.


----------



## gloriam

So pretty.


----------



## Evie RM

How can she not like it? It is absolutely beautiful and you did a good job on it.


----------



## Bulldog

This is absolutely gorgeous. Your workmanship is outstanding and I love the pink. What yarn and size needle did you use. Yours looks larger than the size stated in the window. I know the young mother receiving is will absolutely cherish it. Good for you in paying it forward. God Bless, Betty


----------



## sheilaeite

Lovely work.


----------



## naughtyknitterjan

Love it, no need to block, it is perfect as is.


----------



## migrammy

Very nice.


----------



## partridgelady

Very very pretty.


----------



## brdlvr27

Very pretty


----------



## lenore69

I know that this is simple pattern, but so pretty. Can you post it ?


----------



## Nanamel14

Very beautiful, I would just handwash then place in towels then lay in your mats and gently pull into shape and leave to air dry


----------



## cattdages

very pretty! I wouldn't block it. it is already perfectly square (excellent consistent gauge!)! and since there's no lace to open there's no need to block it.


----------



## klrober

Blocking isn't going to change the pattern stitch at all & if the yarn is acrylic it should go in the washer & dryer & it just comes out better........


----------



## Ellebelle

Beautiful job! beautiful blanket.


----------



## edithann

Beautiful blanket..I would not block it! I know the mother will love it!
:sm24:


----------



## sbeth53

I'm sure she will love it :sm24:


----------



## nitnurse

klrober said:


> Blocking isn't going to change the pattern stitch at all & if the yarn is acrylic it should go in the washer & dryer & it just comes out better........


The yarn is wool. Morris and Sons brand wool. I don't usually knit in acrylic because I find the quality varies so much. I will give her the yarn band as it will probably have washing instructions on it.


----------



## nitnurse

For those wanting the pattern, it is there in a link in an earlier reply on this thread. Please look through earlier responses to this post to find the pattern. Thanks.


----------



## nitnurse

For those wanting the pattern, it is there in a link in an earlier reply on this thread. Please look through earlier responses to this post to find the pattern. Thanks.


----------



## nitnurse

For those wanting the pattern, it is there in a link in an earlier reply on this thread. Please look through earlier responses to this post to find the pattern. Thanks.


----------



## nitnurse

apologies for triple post. my mistake.


----------



## Larkster

Oh, mom is gonna love this!!!! It's beautiful. Hand knitted presents are always a hit at the baby shower!! Lots of work but I know it will be appreciated. Hopefully you can post a picture of the baby in it after she arrives!!!


----------



## Grammy Toni

I love this pattern. Lovely work.


----------



## bevjeffery

It's gorgeous, Carole. Blocking would spoil the lovely texture, I think. Such a pretty colour. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## crispie

Lovely


----------



## 2005 Granny

It's beautiful & I agree with your plan.


----------



## NanaMartha

OF COURSE she will like it - it's beautiful!


----------



## anniecat

Very very nice!!


----------



## ChristmasTree

It looks great as is. I like the color and pattern.


----------



## AlderRose

It's beautiful.


----------



## Divo88

It looks lovely and doesn't look too difficult that maybe I could try it. Do you have a written pattern?


----------



## Divo88

Sorry. Just saw the link. Thanks. I'll give it a try. would love to make something so beautiful.


----------



## tat'sgran

Very cute pattern and lovely knitting. She is sure to adore it. xo ws


----------



## nitnurse

Divo88 said:


> Sorry. Just saw the link. Thanks. I'll give it a try. would love to make something so beautiful.


It is just knit and purl stitches. Very, very simple. If you are not a confident knitter you will still find it a breeze. Do ensure you check your needle sizes before starting though as mine came out a lot smaller than it should. My needles I used were unmarked so I guessed at the size - thought they were a 5mm or US 7 and they must have been smaller - maybe a 4mm. I could have knit more length but the width was also too narrow. It will do as a little blanket to put over a carry basket or stroller or pram while baby is small but my mistake means it will not be big enough to wrap baby in. I also did not knit a gauge square first. If I had I would have realised my mistake and found bigger needles than the ones I used. So a lesson to all of us to knit a gauge square first to check the size - even for such things as blankets where 'fit' does not seem to important!


----------



## NH Gal 2

Very pretty


----------



## Roxanness

Gorgeous!


----------



## Roxanness

Gorgeous!


----------



## Hannelore

Its lovely. :sm24:


----------



## Divo88

I've started the blanket and am now half way through the second set of squares. This is such a relaxing project. Thanks again.


----------



## Hazel Anne

It looks just fine as it is. Lovely shade of pink. Well done you.


----------



## ADW55

Pretty blanket.


----------



## nitnurse

I just went looking for little cotton socks to go with my gift. They had none in the smallest size so I bought a little pink all in one that has the little feet in it instead. I am in the midst now of knitting the little hat to go with the blanket. Same yarn. It is simple in garter stitch with a turn back brim but I then have to knit little flowers to go on the brim of the hat to set it off. Will go with a lighter pink and white probably for the flowers.


----------



## nitnurse

I just went looking for little cotton socks to go with my gift. They had none in the smallest size so I bought a little pink all in one that has the little feet in it instead. I am in the midst now of knitting the little hat to go with the blanket. Same yarn. It is simple in garter stitch with a turn back brim but I then have to knit little flowers to go on the brim of the hat to set it off. Will go with a lighter pink and white probably for the flowers.


----------



## hadley

Very Pretty


----------



## ADW55

I just started making that blanket but in yellow, for a new baby to be born in November.


----------



## 2019MR3.74

Love this blanket. You have done a great job. I would gift it as is. Is it possible to get the pattern?


----------



## Geri Brown

I would like to have this pattern


----------



## Geri Brown

May i have the pattern to the pink blanket?


----------



## bellestarr

JanetLove2Knit said:


> It looks lovely. I think it will be perfect after the ends are woven in. It does not need blocking. I am not a fan of blocking.


I'm the same, it's really pretty and knitted beautifully! Your neighbor is going to love this!!


----------



## 2019MR3.74

You have done a great job. I am sure she will love it. Is there any possible way you could share the pattern, please?


----------



## shirlene

I cant seem to get pattern to open it says blocked no idea what that means but beautiful work


----------



## shirlene

The pattern isnt opening sry it just says blocked


----------



## freeman41

I just welcomed my sixth great granddaughter a few weeks ago, I would love to make this blanket for her.my grandmother taught me to knit when I was about 12 or 13, I am 73 My grandmother has been gone a long time now but I think of her every time I make something.thank you for your time.


----------

